# Trailer-Musik !!!???



## Hackintosh (14. Juli 2003)

Hallo Leute  

Es kennt sie jeder ich mein die orchestralische Musik aus diesen Film-Trailer die man im Netz saugen kann kurz und perfekt für so 
einen kleinen Trailer denn man selbst basteln will.

Nun frage ich mich wo gibt es im Netz so eine Quelle wo man die
Musik für die Trailer saugen kann ... KazaA kann man vergessn nun
zähle ich auf euch...

thx im vorraus

Hackintosh


----------



## brecht (14. Juli 2003)

hä - verstehe ich nicht die frage - hat nicht jeder filmtrailer eine andere musik - und ist diese nicht meist aus dem dazugehörigen soundtrack gemischt - oder meinst du dieses fanfarengebrüll, das immer zum 20CenturyFox trailer läuft??


----------



## Erpel (14. Juli 2003)

Saug dir nen Trailer der das hat. Audiospur raus(VirDub) mit irgendwas so bearbeiten das es passt und fertig.´

Trailer gibts auch auf http://www.apple.com/quicktime oder so ähnlich


----------



## Keule (14. Juli 2003)

kazaa hat ne eigene rubrik für trailer ^^
ansonsten http://www.soundtrack.net/trailers guck0rn


----------



## Hackintosh (15. Juli 2003)

oh ja an sowas hab ich gedacht ... thx keule

aber wo kann ich da was an trailer-music runterladen ?

der vorschlag mit dem demultiplexen ist nicht so toll dann hab ich ja noch anderen sound mitdrin


thx


----------



## Knödelbär (15. Juli 2003)

Gar nicht. 
Deinen Wunsch trailer suchen, Musik anschauen, kaufen.
Fertig.

tschausn


----------



## Tim C. (15. Juli 2003)

> aber wo kann ich da was an trailer-music runterladen ?


Trailermusik fällt genau wie sämtliche andere Musik unter das Urheberrecht und kann damit nicht kostenfrei heruntergeladen werden.


----------



## schnabel (19. Juli 2003)

@ leute
das heißt aber noch lange nicht dass man die trailer trotzdem bekommen kann.
und solange es keine komerziellen projekte sind stört das auch keinen.

sag jettz nciht dass du nicht kazaa & co. verwendest!!

greetz
 schnabel


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. Juli 2003)

Dieser Thread wird wegen Aufforderung zum Verstoß
gegen das Urheberrecht geschlossen.

Fragen zu Raubkopien sind auf tutorials.de nicht erwünscht.
Das gilt für Musik ebenso wie für Software.

Gruß
lightbox


----------

